# Mitsubishi wd 62725 problems



## tecv.survivor17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good morning all!

I have been given this huge beauty and was so excited to set it up, fire it up and see a beautiful HD picture. Unfortunately, the entire screen looks cloudy or smokey. The colors are correct, all the settings are correct and I cleaned the filter and bulb lens properly.

I have read some info that the issue might be convergence or swollen caps. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I have no warranty or sales slip, so I am able to remove the back plate to possibly administer some DIY replacements with a repair kit, if suggested.

Thanks so much!

tecv.survivor17


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack! I've moved your thread to the forum that may be able to help you. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is very common to have dirty mirrors and lens. You have to pull the screen off to get to them, but it will make a big difference.


----------



## tecv.survivor17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for your input! As a rookie in here, I must say how great it is to be able to converse (indirectly) with support people who care. Keep up the great work!

Best to you,

tecv.survivor17


----------



## tecv.survivor17 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK....I followed the directions to remove the diamond cover of the WD 62725 and gently wiped the screen and the cover. There was very little dust on both, but the smokiness remained. Now, when I pulled the light bulb box from the front of the chassis, I looked into the opening and saw what looked to be a mirror (small) on the right side opening (the direction of the beam itself). I carefully cleaned it with the proper cloth, but still no luck. When you say clean the mirrors, might they be in another location I don't know about? Do I have to remove the chassis cover in order to see the mirrors?

Just a few questions to my new guru!

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have to remove the entire screen frame to get to the mirrors and lens.


----------

